# Whats the GTO made out of?



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Are the body panels steel or some type of fiberglass/plastic?


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

I just made a quick trip to the showroom, and Mr. magnet says all steel with the exception of ft./rr. fascias and spoiler.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

that should be worth a couple of punds with fiberglass hood and doors, no wonder why the GTO weighs so much :shutme


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

DAmn when i get my GTO the first mod will be trying to lighten that thing up... I guess it will be a vist to ACP in Harrisburg


----------



## Cmyskill (Aug 2, 2004)

Redline,

Who is ACP and what kind of work do the do or parts do they sell? Do they have a web site?

Thanks,

Kenneth


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.acpmotorsports.com/

they do great work with Carbon Fiber and Fiberglass... JOhn Shiels on Corvette Forum has ther body kit... AMAZING!


----------

